# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Blocks, modular smartwatch, Blocks Wearables LTD, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Blocks Wearables LTD

"BLOCKS - The World's First Modular Smartwatch" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

BLOCKS - The Modular Smartwatch 

Published on Mar 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable Finalists | Meet Team BLOCKS 

 Published on Oct 6, 2014




> BLOCKS  is a smartwatch that allows you to customize its functionality by adding on links. The team will be presenting their prototype for the Intel Make It Wearable Challenge Finale on November 3, 2014 in San Francisco. Learn more about Make It Wearable and follow the race to the finish line at makeit.intel.com.

----------


## Airicist

BLOCKS - The world's first modular smartwatch

Published on Oct 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Blocks' modular smartwatch starts shipping

Published on Jan 18, 2018




> Blocks' modular smartwatch system uses replaceable strap modules to deliver new functionality. It has now started shipping to customers and looks to the enterprise market for a way to track data from employees.

----------

